# graco proshot repacking



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Has anyone repacked the pro shot themselves? I still have good pressure and spray pattern. But suddenly today it started to leak paint profusly out of a weep hole under the tip housing. Not sure if thats the repack indicator or not or some other issue. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

The Grayco Truecoat plus that i have leaked in the same the place after 7-8 gals. I emailed the company and they sent me a new needle, within a week, no charge. Unscrew the old one with a wrench, replace the new one and you should be good to go.


----------



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah paid around $80 for a kit. Came with a big Alen key. flipped off the plastic top cap. Unscrewed the packing cylinder and replaced it with a new one. Also unscrew the pick up shelve with a shifter and replace the tap washer looking thing.

I've gone through 3 kits because of poor cleaning practice. It's compulsory to use the blue gun clean liquid. Cheaper at 11 bucks aswell. Not a problem with getting the pro shot started and primed anymore.


----------

